

Announcing built-in email support for server-side JavaScript with Meteor - twakefield
http://blog.mailgun.net/post/41324647061/native-mailgun-integration-lets-meteor-apps-send-email

======
thurn
Great stuff. Meteor is getting more and more compelling as a platform. At this
point, I'd seriously consider using it for a new project.

One thing I'd be slightly concerned about is the lack of a serious server-side
rendering option, though. The "spiderable" package is a bit of a hack (as they
themselves admit).

------
everdaniel
Awesome! Does the Receive Messages feature also work with Meteor? Or is it
only to send emails?

~~~
old-gregg
Mailgunner here: while I am not deeply familiar with Meteor technology, if the
framework allows you to receive an HTTP POST from a 3rd party domain to a
publicly available URL (with HTTPs or without), then yes - you can receive
email messages right into your Meteor app.

------
harrylove
Is there an option for using this service without deploying to meteor.com?

~~~
ferrantim
Yes, you can use any SMTP service you want with Meteor, including Mailgun.
It's just when you use meteor deploy, your app is automatically configured
with Mailgun. (note- I work at Mailgun).

